# T380 Custom Paint Job



## SuckLead

Ok, so the little one finally came home today after being pampered all weekend by my manager. And I am rather impressed! I have one final touch to do. I need to refill the model airplane spray and get some on this thing. The stuff makes the paint job hard as a rock so it won't chip but it is made for matt finishes like on the model aircraft.

The little girl is now tan and OD green.

Before:










After:



















Not the clearest photos, but this gun doesn't seem to like having it's picture taken.

So I need to work on the barrel before shooting it since the slide hangs up on the paint a bit. I think it needs some scrapping followed by some lubricant and it should be fine. Finish it with the clear coat to keep it from chipping (it already has a little, but that's ok... it's spray paint. LOL!) and we're good to go!


----------



## Baldy

Looks good. I would put the clear on and give a couple days to dry good and fire away. It will wear in. They got a thread on the Smith site where some clown is painting then bright red and black.


----------



## DjSaneR

Looks good


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER

I like it. How is it holding up?


----------



## SuckLead

Great so far. However, it hasn't been removed from a silicon sock since this was done. I haven't found the clear coat I need for it yet, so it hasn't been shot.


----------

